# Be Careful



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

About tellin people what ya got! Reward offered in FBI search for Valrico doomsday 'prepper' - FOX 13 News


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

And Reward offered in FBI search for Valrico doomsday 'prepper' - FOX 13 News


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

He's dead walking. Unfortunately for him. Maybe it will make an fbi agent feel like a big man when he shoots him.
It sad that he did for his neighbors. Milk and eggs and things.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

> The affadavit also says Winters feared a future attack on him by the federal government, and he planned to booby trap his entire property to prepare for it, in order to "kill them."


guess he was right.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Just goes to show. You can't trust hardly anyone. I can count the people I trust with my life right now on one hand.. Anyone else, stays at arms length. I had a buddy back inthe early 90's that was runnin guns.. He had a roomatr and "friend" for 3 years. They drank,snorted and banged the same women. Come to find out, this 'friend" was ATF!! He got 10yrs but only served like 3 if I remember correctly.. I have friends that I have knows for 20-30yrs and KNOW I can trust them. Other than them, arms length..


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

From what I saw reported, I didn't see anything that made him a threat war renting an undercover FBI investigation. He has dozens of AR's. So what? Threatened to boogie trap his own propery. So what?

Our government really does fear and hate us, don't they? When I say "us", I mean anyone they don't think they can control. I hope he gets away. Valrico is a nice town. I know a few guys from there.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh yea, they want to be fair to this man? Bull chit.
They get hands on this guy and he will never see the light of day again. If he survives
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,We will have no independent thinking,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 
You can't go around helping people and giving them food. Sounds like a terrorist to me


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

The odd part is they implied he was making what amounts to a "Zip" gun. Which would explain the "re-purposed" metal tubes for shooting shotgun shells. other than their undercover guy, why is the FBI in this and not the ATF? Thankfully it's the FBI though, he'd probably already be dead otherwise. But since when is it a federal crime to fear your government and talk a big game?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I did not see anything that he did that was wrong?!? The comment that the FBI made at the end: "If he really is a good guy he needs to come forward and prove it." WTF? That is not how our system is setup to work lawdog. If you claim he is doing something wrong the burden of proof is on the government, not the citizen! This is seriously ****ed up!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I hope it turns out ok, I personally would get the news involved, be on camera showing that I was unarmed and turned myself in. Probably way more to the story than they are telling us.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I say reach out and help any person in need of constitutional protection... be a good citizen and do the right thing.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

meh ifn any one axe me- I have a 50 sack of reloads  and some canned chili and green beans.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

This is one reason the commies set their organizations up in cells of no more than three. And really other than bragging why do you want others to know what you have.

Why the FBI is involved makes on wonder. Primary lead ought to be the local sheriff. Whenever the feds get involved things can go hooptie very fast


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

This is just ONE reason I would never even begin to associate with the whole "group" thing.


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

He has turned himself in. It will be interesting to see how this comes out.
FBI: Valrico 'doomsday prepper' apprehended


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Not to be picky...but wouldn't reloading ammo be considered "making destructive devices" with the context in which they're charging him?

I don't agree with the feds/judge on this one...specially that he's a flight risk and a danger! Seriously? HE TURNED HIMSELF IN! If he wanted to run...he could've stayed out there.

I want to see/read the federal statute that they charged him with. A good lawyer should be able to win this one easily....now if he was truly making pipe bombs...........I got nothing.

*I'm assuming they're charging him with Title 18 section 921 listed below:*

a)As used in this chapter- 
(1)The term "person" and the term "whoever" include any individual, corporation, company, association, firm, partnership, society, or joint stock company.

(2)The term "interstate or foreign commerce" includes commerce between any place in a State and any place outside of that State, or within any possession of the United States (not including the Canal Zone) or the District of Columbia, but such term does not include commerce between places within the same State but through any place outside of that State. The term "State" includes the District of Columbia, the Commonwealth of Puerto Rico, and the possessions of the United States (not including the Canal Zone).

(3)The term "firearm" means 
(A) any weapon (including a starter gun) which will or is designed to or may readily be converted to expel a projectile by the action of an explosive;

(B) the frame or receiver of any such weapon;

(C) any firearm muffler or firearm silencer; or

(D) any destructive device. Such term does not include an antique firearm.

(4)The term "destructive device" means- 
(A)any explosive, incendiary, or poison gas- 
(i)bomb,

(ii)grenade,

(iii)rocket having a propellant charge of more than four ounces,

(iv)missile having an explosive or incendiary charge of more than one-quarter ounce,

(v)mine, or

(vi)device similar to any of the devices described in the preceding clauses;

(B)any type of weapon (other than a shotgun or a shotgun shell which the Attorney General finds is generally recognized as particularly suitable for sporting purposes) by whatever name known which will, or which may be readily converted to, expel a projectile by the action of an explosive or other propellant, and which has any barrel with a bore of more than one-half inch in diameter; and

(C)any combination of parts either designed or intended for use in converting any device into any destructive device described in subparagraph (A) or (B) and from which a destructive device may be readily assembled.

The term "destructive device" shall not include any device which is neither designed nor redesigned for use as a weapon; any device, although originally designed for use as a weapon, which is redesigned for use as a signaling, pyrotechnic, line throwing, safety, or similar device; surplus ordnance sold, loaned, or given by the Secretary of the Army pursuant to the provisions of section 4684(2), 4685, or 4686 of title 10; *or any other device which the Attorney General finds is not likely to be used as a weapon, is an antique, or is a rifle which the owner intends to use solely for sporting, recreational or cultural purposes. *

I bolded where the lawyer can make a solid case.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

The trial will be a joke, this man will never see the light of day again. He should have stayed in the bush.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Preppers are people who believe in the end of the world as described by the Book of Revelation 

Broad Brush?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Yep, he is screwed. Now, they will have to find him guilty. Guaranteed. Serving a warrant, with his grandkids in the car. BULLSHIT, plus, no mention of him being or not being prior military. He may be way out there, but that doesnt make him guilty.
No menton of any priors, just another anti that will get dealt with. Story over, back to the land of lost emails and everyday scandals. WHIRLWIND of BULLSHIT. Need goggles becouse stuff keeps getting in my eyes....


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

DONT SAY NUTHIN TO NOBODY!...a tip from my long departed dad.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Reloading ammunition doesn't use enough explosives to be a destructive device. Modern smokeless propellant is a flamible solid not an explosive. The only explosives used are in the primer.

It would be interesting to follow this but I have neither the time nor the desire.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

I was kidding about reloading being making explosive devices Paul.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Inor said:


> I did not see anything that he did that was wrong?!? The comment that the FBI made at the end: "If he really is a good guy he needs to come forward and prove it." WTF? That is not how our system is setup to work lawdog. If you claim he is doing something wrong the burden of proof is on the government, not the citizen! This is seriously ****ed up!


This is the new norm when dealing with the Feds. You are guilty until proven beyond a shadow of a doubt to be innocent, and even then they will try to bankrupt you with legal costs.


----------

